# A Dodo Waxmas



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Huge thanks to Dodo juice for the xmas card and surprise

Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without a Dodo Special


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Have they bought you 2 porsches whizzer


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> Have they bought you 2 porsches whizzer


Indeed a GT4 and a GT3RS


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

Very cool looking keyrings


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That's nice and thoughtful


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dom and PJ always come up with some fantastically good gift ideas every year.

Thats a bit close to the mark on the old copyright ****** but guess that they are not selling them so no big drama.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

bradleymarky said:


> Have they bought you 2 porsches whizzer


And there being put up as prizes for the 12 days of xmas!!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Read the bit under the badge. Quality keyrings.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MEH4N said:


> Read the bit under the badge. Quality keyrings.


Yep limited Run


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

cool keyrings!!


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Whizzer - how do I get hold of one of those Key rings - they look amazing !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CTR247 said:


> Hey Whizzer - how do I get hold of one of those Key rings - they look amazing !


Limited run by dodo they are their Xmas gift so no idea


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll try contacting them directly - cheers Whizzer


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good to see DoDo Juice keep there design as original as ever


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

MEH4N said:


> Read the bit under the badge. Quality keyrings.


Wondered what you meant, then had a good look at mine and realised :thumb:


----------

